# Libaries und Pakete suchen lassen



## deadline (12. März 2006)

Hi,
also wenn diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, dann tuts mir leid, aber mit der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden.
Meine Frage:
Wenn ich Programme installieren möchte (RPMs), dann kommt meistens, dass das Programm irgendeine Libary oder so braucht.
Ich hab jetzt 3 Programme, aber ich kann sie nicht installieren, weil ca. 30 Libaries fehlen.
Kann ich die von Yast oder so automatisch suchen lassen? Oder gibt es da ein Programm dafür, das mir diese Aufgabe abnimmt, weil ich so viele Pakete/Libaries brauch, sodass das Suchen eine Ewigkeit dauern würde.

mfg
chris


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. März 2006)

Wenn du Suse 10 verwendest könntest du es mal mit apt-get versuchen. Diese Funktion wurde in dieser Version implementiert. 
Wenn du eine ältere Version verwendest gibt es die Software apt4suse, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. 

Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## deepthroat (14. März 2006)

Hi.

Es gibt auch ein Programm namens rpmfind was bei der Suche nützlich sein könnte.

Und du könntest auch bei http://rpmfind.net manuell suchen.

Allerdings ist es schon ein bißchen merkwürdig wenn so viele Bibliotheken fehlen, das läßt mich vermuten das die RPMs die du versuchst zu installieren evtl. nicht für dein System gedacht sind.

Gruß


----------



## deadline (17. März 2006)

bei rpmseek lade ich mir nur Sachen für SuSE Linux 10 runter (diese Version hab ich)

Edit: 
ich hab ein bisschen nachgeschaut und die Versionsnummern verglichen  die Bibliotheken fehlen nicht, sondern sind zu alt und nicht für das Programm geeignet.

Also neue Frage: 
kann ich alle auf einen Schlag aktualisieren?


----------

